

Is Pages 5 a sign of Apple's rotting? - xenophonf
http://www.innerworldsfiction.com/2014/01/25/is-pages-5-a-sign-of-apples-rotting/

======
fuzzywalrus
Pages? Eh. They've had much bigger failures in the software department.

Anyone remember iMovie '11 update (if memory serves me correctly) this was
horrific regression and Apple allowed users to redownload and install iMovie
'09.

Final Cut Pro X easily is Apple's biggest fiasco, and that dates back now
nearly 3 years ago. Considering the two Comedy Central TV shows I've done
contract work with went from Final Cut Pro 7 to Avid I'd argue was more tall-
tell sign of Apple sluffing off professional users in favor of
consumer/prosumer.

Other failures that come to mind are me.com, Final Cut Express and Shake in
recentish history, all which rank higher than Pages. I like Pages

------
xdocommer
No .. the sign that they are rotting is them banning bitcoin apps. So I can
have a bank app but not a bitcoin app on my phone.

